# [OpenLinux] 2 Fragen: Bootloader, Benutzergruppen



## Vatar (23. Juli 2006)

Servus.

Ich hätte da kurz 2 Fragen

Zum ersten möchte ich den Bootloader erweitern, so dass Standardmäßig nur im Konsolenmodus gestartet wird. Ich habe dazu schon eine weitere Konfiguration angelegt und Textmodus ausgewählt. Dieser bezieht sich aber nur auf den Bootscreen. Welche Bootoption muss ich dafür angeben.

Zweitens: Ich habe einen Ordner der über Samba auch von Windows Rechnern aus erreichbar sein soll (mitschreibrechten). Der Ordner ist sichtbar und im Modus 777 (ich glaube auch 775) können Dateien angelegt werden. Allerding sind diese Berechtigungen ja etwas heftig. Ich hätte gerne den Modus 770, weiß aber jetzt nicht wie ich da die Gruppenrechte einstelle (am besten Shellbefehle). Und wie ist das mit den Gruppen für die Windows-Benutzer? Diese sind ja in keiner eigentlich Gruppe. 
Es handelt sich nur um ein kleines Netzwerk ohne Domain oder LDAP.

Thx.


----------

